# Guess how many puppies.



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessi is due on Friday by the first mating. 

How many puppies do you think she will have? You can even try to guess the colours. Hint, mum is black, dad is black/blue. Mums dad is white, dads dad is white. Mostly white and black breeding. And to get really tricky, you can try to guess all this with the sexes.

This is mum running and dad stacking


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Whoops clicked post before pics


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awwwww so dear! I will guess 3 - 2 boys and a girl all black. lol never did this before!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

watch - she'll probably have six! lol


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

My guess is 4.


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

i'm gonna guess 3-5


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I'm gonna say 5: 3 male 2 female, 2 white 3 black.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Im thinking 4 like last litter. 2 whites, 2 blacks, 3 girls one boy


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm going to say 3-4 no guess on color or sex... I always leave that up to the puppy gods. Although I have been known to rub my girls tummy's whispering "black and tan, black and tan, black and tan.... " LOL


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

My guess is 4. 2 girls and 2 boys. 3 black, 1 white. Do we win one of your pups if we are right? LOL


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> My guess is 4. 2 girls and 2 boys. 3 black, 1 white. Do we win one of your pups if we are right? LOL


LMAO!!!!!! That was my thought exactly!!!!!!! OMG great minds right!!!! Ok, so You are probably right Siv, but I am going to guess 5 2 male 3 female and 1 blue, 3 blacks 1 white. I really have no Idea but seemed like a good guess LOL!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> My guess is 4. 2 girls and 2 boys. 3 black, 1 white. Do we win one of your pups if we are right? LOL


bahahahaha, ound: I wish I could


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> LMAO!!!!!! That was my thought exactly!!!!!!! OMG great minds right!!!! Ok, so You are probably right Siv, but I am going to guess 5 2 male 3 female and 1 blue, 3 blacks 1 white. I really have no Idea but seemed like a good guess LOL!


Hey Ive been known to be wrong lol. Well colours and sexes I will prolly get wrong haha, think I may have jinxed myself doing this. K9kutz keeps stirring me saying she is having 10 eeeeeek


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

1 Blue dog, 1 Black bitch, 1 Silver beige bitch, 1 two headed white bitch, 5 White bitches and 1 White dog.

All birthed at 3 am tommorow morning!- Its a gaurantee :dancing2::dancing2:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, 10 pups for a toy poodle :bolt:

Funny thing is you would be getting the 2 headed puppy bahahahahaha


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

k9kutz said:


> 1 Blue dog, 1 Black bitch, 1 Silver beige bitch, 1 two headed white bitch, 5 White bitches and 1 White dog.
> 
> All birthed at 3 am tommorow morning!- Its a gaurantee :dancing2::dancing2:


LMAO! yI think you forgot the partridge in a pear tree K9! LOL!!!


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Wow, 10 pups for a toy poodle :bolt:
> 
> Funny thing is you would be getting the 2 headed puppy bahahahahaha


Nope, already promised the little mutant to Jodi . i will however be happy to take all the others whites (as pomised to me) and you can throw in little miss beige for good measure


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> LMAO! yI think you forgot the partridge in a pear tree K9! LOL!!!


did u think i was joking p4p??? hahahaha,


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

k9kutz said:


> Nope, already promised the little mutant to Jodi . i will however be happy to take all the others whites (as pomised to me) and you can throw in little miss beige for good measure


:mmph:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> LMAO! yI think you forgot the partridge in a pear tree K9! LOL!!!


:rofl:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Wow, 10 pups for a toy poodle :bolt:
> 
> Funny thing is you would be getting the 2 headed puppy bahahahahaha


O' I see LMAO!!! SO if Brad is right HE gets a puppy (2 headed but still a pup) LMAO and the rest of us just get to have fun guessing I see I see LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

You can always come to Oz and pick it up p4p


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> You can always come to Oz and pick it up p4p


Its a DATE!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> Its a DATE!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!


SUCKERRRRRRRRRRRR bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> SUCKERRRRRRRRRRRR bahahahahahahahaha


BAHAHAHAHAH!!!! I would be the one getting a title in the Ripleys Believe it or not book for it LMAO!!!!!! :rockon:


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

im guessing 4 pups all black and one girl and 3 boys


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessi had a black boy nearly two hours ago. The other one is in the birth canal. Its 1 am here now


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

man they always wait till late at night or earrrrrly in the morning. Good luck with them!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Finghin. Yes they do mostly. She was so quick with her last litter. These pups seem to be really high up so are taking their time coming down. It doesnt worry me staying up, but my back is really aching tonight/this morning, so all I want to do is lay down in bed lol.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Another black boy


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Picks of the second puppy being born. Pic no5 shows his feet while still in the bag.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Amazing! 2 black males! So far, keep us posted please!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Aww congrats!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies. A third black boy was born half hour ago.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats Sivaro. Love the pic with the paw showing through the sac. Now thats what I call a real paw print. So far my guess on colors is correct, but I goofed up on the sexes. Who is winning on their guesses so far? please keep us updated on the births of your new fur babies and of their mama. Happy birthing Siv.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks FURBITZ, I love that pic too.

New baby born 4.40 am is a BLACK GIRL YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY
FINALLY


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Seems she is finished, cant feel anymore. I was right with 4 puppies, right with a black but thats it haha

3 black males arghhhhhhhhhh, 1 black female.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

This is the female


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats - They look sooooo tiny and cute! :cheer2:
How's mama doing?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Congratulations,they are adorably sweet.
What I'd like to know...is there any prize for guessing the correct number?


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrates!!!!!!! Toooooo Cuuuute!!!! How is Momma doing? I can't wait to see them as they grow! Did you want more females?


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Congrats! Those pictures are amazing!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou all. Mum and pups are doing great. Little girl is a bit weaker, she was the last to arrive so am substituting her then putting her on mum.

Me well Im exhausted 

spoofan you need to get everything right


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL, why is it that there are never enough girls ?  

Congrats Siv! Can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually WP, my friends usually hate me cause I cancel their pups out. In otherwords I usually get girls, they get boys. I have been really blessed over the last couple of years, all girl litters or mostly girl litters. I knew it had to end one day haha


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Sivaro, It's been about 3 1/2 hrs. since the last reply on this thread, so just poppin in to see how things are going. Hope you have been able to get some rest and that Mama and babies are all doing well. Just thinking about your exciting, exhasting day.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulations! I love looking at newborns.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_They are absolutely adorable. Well, who doesn't love a puppy?! I just love the birthing pics. 

Congratulations on your little family.:high5:_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou ladies 

Oh how sweet FUZBUTZ. Lovely of you to see if I have slept. Well not a wink last night, as you know our times are different, Jessi whelped the first puppy at 11.10pm, second was 1.25am, third was 3.10 am and the last which was the girl was at 4.40am. So I didnt get a wink of sleep and that was after an exhausting day of grooming. 

I really dont sleep much over the first 4-5 days just to make sure everything is going ok and mums not squashing them. This can happen. The little girl was a bit week and mum was utterly exhausted. It was a long hard labour, most of my girls have a pup around every half hour to 45mins, all these pups were breech born. Mums had a bit of a rest inbetween, I gave the pups a top up but the girl I gave a few top ups.

Its now almost 3pm and I managed to get a couple of hours sleep with pups in ear reach of me


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Whew! Sounds like having my babies all over again! LOL Hope you get some good rest soon._


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Siv, I'm confused about your wording. What is a top up? I probably should know, but do not have a clue, please enlighten me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

lol @ ss

sorry FUZBUTZ, I thought this may not be something said over there lol. Top up just means that I fed her a bottle to top her up. I do this so I know she has got something in her only cause she was weaker. She is going strong now and all are doing great. Mums milkbar is very full


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, finally, new babies!! Yippee! Congratulations Sivaro, and mom. Four healthy babies, can't ask for better than that... ummm, well, I guess another girl or two would have been nice....lol. Glad to hear that the little girl has perked up and is enjoying mom's full snack bar. Look forward to seeing growing up pics of them!!

Hope you get some sleep soon..lol.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awww sivaro what great pictures! they are so cute and tiny! I was close in guessing - I said 2 boys and one girl all black lol! congratulations!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Siv, Thank you for your explanation. Glad to hear your little girl is now doing well.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou for you kind posts.


----------



## maggiemay (Mar 30, 2009)

Those pics of her whelping were amazing! Beautiful babies. Why is it girlies are more popular??


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> im guessing 4 pups all black and one girl and 3 boys


i was right woo congrats ill have the girl in the post please lol


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

Just went through your Sept thru March thread with the four pups. and how are they?..must be 8 to 9 weeks by now...Just awesome by the way...


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Sivaro, How are your new little fur babies doing anyway? Haven't heard for a few days now, with everything else that has been going on with you and Chase's eye. Bet the little ones are growing fast and getting fat with their all day sucker huh? I think that was the words you used.


Oh, My bad, your fur babies have been being discussed as recent as yesterday, don't know why it seems like so long ago to me, guess I'm just tired tonight and not thinking right, I seem to do that pretty well anyway, whether I'm tired or not, just an age thing I suppose.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Sorry, all the pups are doing great. Putting on plenty of weight and growing nicely. Mums very content with them.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

The babies at 5 days old


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Had a chance to get more pics Siv?????? lol! BTW, here we say to top them off same thing just diff wording. Can't wait to see new pics I am soo happy for you and your baby girl that you have 4 wonderful little ones.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

lol, this is a new pics p4p ound:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> lol, this is a new pics p4p ound:


LMAO!! OK, I did not see that pic before I posted LOL!!!! They are toooo cute! Look at those tubby little bellies!!!!! Did I mention that I am "blond" I have tried brain in a bottle and it DOES NOT work LMAO!!!! I am actually a strawberry blond, so there are SOME brains there, just not the observent onese and this time LMAO!!!!!!!! :marchmellow:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> LMAO!! OK, I did not see that pic before I posted LOL!!!! They are toooo cute! Look at those tubby little bellies!!!!! Did I mention that I am "blond" I have tried brain in a bottle and it DOES NOT work LMAO!!!! I am actually a strawberry blond, so there are SOME brains there, just not the observent onese and this time LMAO!!!!!!!! :marchmellow:


Blondes dont need brains cause they have more fun ound:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Blondes dont need brains cause they have more fun ound:


Hear hear! 


My they are growing, look at that little pudgy one!! SOOOOOOOO Cute!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, look at those cute pudgy pups!! Am looking forward to seeing pics of them starting to walk around. Thanks for the pic update!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Blondes dont need brains cause they have more fun ound:


ROFL!!!! Ya, but a little common sense helps to not humiliate yourself but not seeing a HUGE pic like that one! LMAO!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

PMSL, Heres another I just took


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ohhhhhhhh! four lovely, squishable baby poos!! Love them! That last one is surely pulling for all its worth. So cute.
_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

lol ss, I wonder how the mums cope with that all the time. All pups I see be sharks, pulling with all their mights to get every last drop. How it doesnt hurt I have no idea. If that was my kids I would be :bolt:


----------

